# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Taliban zihniyeti nedir?

## ceydaaa

asdas.jpgTalibanın vazifesi şehir ve köylerdeki camilerde 5 vakit ezan okuyup, namazları kıldırmaktan ibaret değildir. Önemli dini, sosyal ve kültürel sorumluluğu olan bir toplumsal sınıf olarak Taliban, Afganistan tarihinde kendisinden sık sık söz ettirmiştir.
Afganistan halkı, farklı dilleri konuşan ve farklı coğrafyalarda meskun yirmiye yakın değişik etnik gruptan oluşmuştur. Talibanın Tacikler ve Özbekler arasında taraftarları olmasına rağmen, hareketin büyük çoğunluğu Peştunlardan oluşmaktadır.
Bugünkü Taliban, genel olarak 1960 yılı ve sonrası doğumluların oluşturduğu bir jenerasyondur ve hareket içinde çok az sayıda kişi 40 yaşının üzerindedir. Bunlardan bir kısmı medrese eğitimlerini Afganistanda almışlar ve cihat başlayınca mücadeleye dahil olmuşlardır. Bir kısmı da eğitimlerini Kuzey Pakistanda mülteci kamplarındaki medreselerde almışlardır. Dayanılmaz sıcaklıkta, çok az suyun bulunduğu ve fakirliğin hat safhada yaşandığı sert bir ortamı tecrübe ederek hayatlarının baharını yaşayan bu gençler, iç savaş dolayısıyla Afganistandaki ağabeylerinin başlattıkları harekete kolayca adapte olmuşlar ve Talibanın zaferini sağlamışlardır. Ayrıca Peştun kabilelere mensup Pakistan vatandaşı gençler de hareket içinde yer almış bulunmaktadırlar.
Taliban mensupları, Sünnidirler ve Hanefi mezhebine tabidirler. Hanefilik, Taliban olmanın ayrılmaz bir vasfıdır. On veya on iki yıl süren medrese tahsilinde Taliban, fıkıhtan klasik mantığa kadar bir dizi ilim tahsil eder. Akaid ve fıkıhta klasik Hanefi eserleri tahsil edilir. Bu öğretim, okuma ve gerekirse ezberleme biçiminde tamamlanır.
İngiliz sömürgeciliğine karşı geliştirilmiş eğitim tarzı ilk önce Hindistanda 1866da Diyobendi Darululumu olarak tesis edilmiştir. Okuldan ekole dönüşen Diyobendi geleneğinde önemle üzerinde durulan husus, İslamiyetin bütün yabancı unsurlardan arındırılması meselesidir. Bu arındırma modernist bir tarzda olmamış aksine zamana bağlı değişikliklere önem verilmeyip asli kaynaklara dönüş çabası olarak vurgulanmak istenmiştir. Özet olarak Diyobendilik, Hanefilik bağlamında mezhepçilik, tasavvuf ve bu iki unsuru koruma adına dini muhafazakarlık sacayağı üzerinde kendini ifade eder.
İslamiyetin asırlar öncesi yorumunu esas kabul etmeye, her yeniye tepki göstermeye dayalı dindarlık ve daha çok Peştun örf ve adetlerini dini kuralar haline getirme eğilimi, Talibanı karakteristik bir yapıya büründürmekte ve modern hayatın meydan okuması karşısında çaresiz bırakmaktadır.

Dışlamacı dini inanç ve tutuma sahip olan Taliban, tedris ettikleri dışlamacı mezhebi literatürün ve bölgesel tarihi şartların etkisiyle Şiaya karşı büyük bir düşmanlık geliştirmiştir.
Talibanın dini zihniyetinin görüntüsü, iş başına geldikleri tarihten günümüze kadar devam eden bir dizi yasakta belirmektedir. (Televizyon, video, teyp yasağı ve benzeri yasakları kırsalın modern olana tepkisi ve yoksulluğun etkisi şeklinde dile getirmek de mümkündür.) Mahremleri olmadan kadınların sokağa çıkma yasağı yine Taliban zihniyetinin göstergesidir. Dışarı çıkan kadınlar yerel bir Afgan kıyafeti olan burka giymek zorundadır. Vücudu tepeden tırnağa bol bir şekilde örten burka, yüzü de ızgara şeklindeki bir maskeyle kapatmaktadır. Aynı zihniyetin bir gereği olarak, kadın memur ve işçi çalıştırılması da yasaklanmıştır. Yasağın kapsamı hastanelerde çalışan doktor ve hemşireleri de içine almış, kız okulları tümden kapatılmıştır. 
Erkekler de yasaktan kurtulamamış, sakal bırakmak mecburi hale getirilmiştir. Alından sarkar şekilde uzamış saçlara da müsaade edilmemektedir. Gerekçesini, uzun saçların namazda alın ile yer arasında kalmasının, şeytanın Allah ile insan arasına girmesine benzemesi olarak açıklamışlardır. Devlet memurlarına ve öğrencilere sarık giyme mecburiyeti konulmuş, çocukların güvercin beslemeleri, uçurtma uçurtmaları, satranç ve misket oynamaları yasaklanmıştır. Kağıttan yapılan çanta ve tuvalet kağıdının satışı ve kullanımı, eski Kur an sayfalarından geriye dönüşle kazanılan kağıtlardan imal edilebileceği şüphesiyle piyasadan kaldırılmıştır. Üzerinde veya kutusunda insan veya hayvan resmi bulunan tüm ürünlerin sergisi ve satışı yasaklanmıştır.
Ezan okunduğunda polisler, çoğu zaman sopa kullanarak halkı camiye doğru yönlendirmekte, cemaate gitmediği tespit edilen esnafın işyeri birkaç gün kapatma cezasına çarptırılmaktadır.

----------

